# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  thi công sơn epoxy phù hợp máy tôn

## odvwnrflxqcs

Sơn epoxy kháng hoá chất







 Sơn epoxy dành cho bể bơi, hồ nước, bể chứa

 Sơn epoxy chống tĩnh điện dành cho các công ty sản xuất linh kiện điện tử...

 Sơn epoxy chống bụi dành cho nhà xưởng may mặc, thực phẩm, nhựa...





 Sơn epoxy kháng axit

 Sơn epoxy chống giọt dành cho máy tôn...








*thi công sơn epoxy*

 Sơn epoxy tự san phẳng với độ dày 1mm, 1,5mm, 2mm... cho các nhà xưởng sản xuất thuốc, bệnh viện, bar, khu nhà ở cao cấp, tầng hầm các ngân hàng

----------

